# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual a melhor madeira para base do aqua?

## Filipe Silva

Boas , tenho andado a ver que madeira deva usar!
Já falei com algumas pessoas amigas que me aconselharam...
Assim gostaria de perguntar aqui o que acham mais eficiente, a nível de durabilidade/fiabilidade bem como de preço?

As madeiras são:

- riga
- mdf ( não sei se é esta )
- teka

Agradeço que me digam o melhor sítio para as comprar sff! Zona centro 

Obrg abr

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi felipe 
por norma nao se uza madeira mas sim esferovite, ...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> oi felipe 
> por norma nao se uza madeira mas sim esferovite, ...


Boas Cesar,

Acho que o Filipe se refere á madeira por debaixo do esferovite.
Nesse caso o ele tem tambem o contraplacado maritimo como hipotesse.

Atentamente,

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas


Contraplacado marítimo é mesmo o melhor, existe em varias cores, pinho, cerejeira e mogno, estas são as que conheço.

Depois de envernizado com verniz epoxi é práticamente indestrutivel, a água salgada nem lhe toca.

Inconveniente, um bocado caro, 75 a 80 euros uma chapa de 3m X 2m salvo erro, mas existem casas que vendem só o bocado que se precisar caso existam retalhos.

----------


## CarlosMaia

Boas
Podes em alternativa ao contraplacado marítimo usar MDF hidrofugo,material este que é resistente à água,sendo mais barato do que o marítimo,depois tens as madeiras baquelizadas,mas os preços são muito mais elevados.
Abraço
Carlos Maia

----------


## João Manarte

Boas Felipe!
Podes tambem usar, em substituição da esferovite, armstrong, que é uma especie de espuma muito densa preta. Nas lojas é costume vender, mas é fininho, tem 3 ou 4 mm, eu comprei uma placa de 2 metros por 1,50 de armstrong de 2 cm de espessura e ao colorares o aquario em cima deste, ele deforma.se, moldando.se a qualquer contorno inferior do aquario e como é preto fica com melhor acabamento estético.
Quando ao fundo aposta no contraplacado maritimo, um de cerca de 10mm chega se assentares directamente numa superficie, agora se for em movel metalico convem ser mais grosso.
Abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas antes do mais obrg pelas respostas!
Realmente é para a base do aquário , já tenho um esferovite azul ( isulante que se mete nas casas )
Agora preciso de saber lojas / casas que vendam estas madeiras!


Obrg abr

----------


## João Manarte

Filipe isso é uma placa de poliuretano, chamado tambem wallmate ou roofmate.
Vai ao AKI que eles lá vendem, tem atenção que alguns AKI's nao cortam madeira já. Tenta o de telheiras, penso que ainda corta.
Abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

o de alfragide tambem corta,mas nunca vi contraplacado maritimo,só costumo ver mdf

----------

